# PhysXloader.dll metro 2033



## Morgoth (Mar 29, 2010)

when i start the game it get an error abouth missing fille PhysXloader.dll 
how do i fix this?


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 29, 2010)

Go into the folder where Metro is stored, for me it's under steamapps.  In the install directory there is a physx file, install it from there then reboot.  You should be good after that.

The file is: PhysX_10.02.22_9.10.0222_SystemSoftware


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah thats what i did and it worked, and then it had another error when i enabled dx11 if you have that one just restart again and itll work, its a little buggy, but once you get it working it keeps working good


----------



## mime_fx (Mar 29, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> when i start the game it get an error abouth missing fille PhysXloader.dll
> how do i fix this?



http://www.dll-files.com/physxloader.zip?0VIlVEWMfT


----------

